# Using gtk+autotools



## LeFroid (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I decided to work on my gtk/c skills and something I've wanted for a while on my BSD box is an iTunes-like player, so I'm going to make one 

Most of my programming has been with windows/visual c++ and I don't have that much knowledge of the unix autotools. So far the only times I've worked on a *nix program is when most files are set up and I only have to edit a few makefiles, or just type "gcc <filenames> -o program". Can someone explain or give a link how to use autotools and build a program with gtk in freebsd? Thank you


----------



## expl (Apr 13, 2010)

Try out SCons a modern building toolkit.


----------



## LeFroid (Apr 13, 2010)

expl said:
			
		

> Try out SCons a modern building toolkit.



Thanks, it looks interesting


----------



## LeFroid (May 20, 2010)

Update: I stopped working on this for a while, but I just started again and a new problem I've run into is finding a library to decode or play mp3s with. Is there any specific library I should use for FreeBSD?


----------



## expl (May 20, 2010)

For MPEG(1/2/3) decoding I'd use audio/libmad. Provides PCM output that is easy to manipulate on a *nix system.


----------



## john_doe (May 22, 2010)

audio/mpg123 (library) is probably easier on CPU resources. It's used by default in mplayer to play MP3 streams.


----------



## LeFroid (May 23, 2010)

Thanks expl and john_doe 
I'm gonna go with mpg123 to play mp3s


----------

